# VESA SVGA Video Memory Status Failure on DELL Dimension 8200



## jaglabelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Folks,

When I run the VESA SVGA Video memory Test on my DELL Dimension 8200 (which will not boot into the normal XP operating system) I get a 
Status Fail with a status code DOS DDG-D Video 010 025 
Device: VESA_SVGA_Video Test:Video memory Test
Release 1083 Modele (s) Video
Msg: Detected a failure while writting and reading video memory video mode
6h (640x200x2 Address B8004h, expected to read Oh but read FF00h instead

Is there a way to fix this problem? I had been having problems with my video imagery (splotchy blue background and imagery) just before my system refused to boot in normal mode any longer. I have been able to get into safe mode but the imagery is still blotchy and doing a Repair from the original XP setup CD does not get me past the problem?

Does anyone have any ideas which way I should proceed. The Dell Dimension 8200 while old is still a great computer and I would rather repair it than scrap it as has been suggested by some computer techies.

Anyway...thankyou in advance for considering this issue

jag


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Onboard Video or dedicated graphics card? I would say your graphics is failing. If you have a dedicated GPU, be sure the cooling fan is clean and operating.


----------



## jaglabelle (Dec 6, 2009)

OK...I'll do some homework tonight and post the specs.....thanks for the advice


----------



## jaglabelle (Dec 6, 2009)

OK it's a dedicated video card nVidia gForce 2MX 
I'm guessing I should try another graphics card to start off with to see if it deals with the problem. The only problem is you have to buy one first and they probably won't take it back once it's opened.

Anyway I'll try to borrow one......


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're thinking in the right direction. Keep us informed.


----------



## jaglabelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Will do....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You may be able to find a used 4x agp card very reasonable at a local repair shop, I have in the past given away old take out cards.


----------



## jaglabelle (Dec 6, 2009)

RE: a used AGP video card.....
Sounds like a good idea....I will try that route on Monday.

Thanks


----------

